# The Chris Report!



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

hello, has anyone here read the "chris report" by mick heart? is it a good read? is it worth its money? i read the full page about it and near the bottom it said it was a download and u have to print it off, well to me paying £25/30 is ok if it is a good read, but i dont realy earn that much cash and i would be gutted if i didnt get my moneys worth, whats your views on it? thanks.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Havent read that one but the Laymans guides are quite good.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Waste of hard earned money imo.You can source most of the info available in those books for free online or on forums such as this one..


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

the Chris report isn't as ground breaking as the laymans guides would have been when they were released.

It tells you what training he done and what cycles he done and if I remember correctly his diet also.

it's a good read although some feel that there should have been more pre comp info in it, but it does what it says on the tin, it tells you what he done during that year.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Have to say the chris report is a bit of a waste of money...

paying that sort of money for a 75 page document, 1t least 6 pages are ads or things like 'Who is Mick Hart'. there are lots of pretty pictures of chris and it is a big typeface, in all honesty at most if it was written in point10 text and was without the pictures I think it would be about 5pages long... so £5+ per page must be a bargin ! I know some of you will say well it is down to quality rather than quantity... but..... I feel the qaulity info is lackin in there as well - as others have said there is nothing in there that you cannot learn form hanging around on here or other forums. I disagree with much Mick's Ideas about cycles and stacks - things like tapering up and down don't make any sense to me.. Having said that he is very commited to the subject and as I don;t know the man personaly can only comment on what I've read by him.

I believe Mobster knows him pretty well - perhaps he should comment.

My advice - give the Chris report a skip and stay on UK-M. I've learn more from the likes of Biker, OSC, Cheater, Jimmy, Winger and Scott - to name but a few, than I've ever got from the books.


----------



## Stv_BABES (May 1, 2004)

damagedgoods said:


> My advice - give the Chris report a skip and stay on UK-M. I've learn more from the likes of Biker, OSC, Cheater, Jimmy, Winger and Scott - to name but a few, than I've ever got from the books.


agree with dat m8.

i bought tha laymans guides n thought they were wak, iv learnt vast amounts from this board, far more than from the laymans guides...............actualy i learnt nowt from the laymans guides, its all extrememly basic stuff.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

damagedgoods said:


> I disagree with much Mick's Ideas about cycles and stacks - things like tapering up and down don't make any sense to me..


he only recommends tapering with fast acting products e.g. dianabol which IMHO isn't a bad idea as the long esters taper due to their esters were as the the very fast ones don't, so you go almost over night from no dose to full dose and the reverse when you come off. I've explained this in more detail in posts before.

also if it's a first cycle it does no harm to taper in slowly and see how it reacts to you.

I have a friend followed the Mick Hart d-bol cycle to the letter and gained and kept 14lbs, that's not to be sniffed at for a d-bol only cycle!


----------



## ShowMe (Sep 23, 2004)

I agree with you guys...I have read the chris report...didn't pay for it thank fcuk. Don't wast your money...interesting 15 min read nothing more...just a "lose 20lbs in 20 wks with slim fast" equivilant for bodybuilding....it's capatilising on all those in search of a quick fix miracle strategy...as we all know....we all have to do our time with the iron.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

what sort of cycles did he do??


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

ShowMe said:


> I agree with you guys...I have read the chris report...didn't pay for it thank fcuk. Don't wast your money...interesting 15 min read nothing more...just a "lose 20lbs in 20 wks with slim fast" equivilant for bodybuilding....it's capatilising on all those in search of a quick fix miracle strategy...as we all know....we all have to do our time with the iron.


AMEN BROTHER !!! :beer:


----------



## londona1 (Oct 20, 2004)

ive got the chris report if anyone wants a read send me a message and i will send if im allowed thinking of following it my self from stage 2 - chris did go from zero to hero within only a year if the report is cosha


----------



## Bibbsta (May 23, 2006)

I woyld recommend Gaxin Laird's UHT(Ultimate Hypertrophy Training) e-book.It is quite technical but very different to any thing I have read before and it only about £10,I think.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Agree ^^

Gavin knows his stuff on training and nutrition.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

OK while we are on e-books, what about Vince Laronda's (sp) book?

Anyone read this one, think Carnivore was reading.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Bibbsta said:


> I woyld recommend Gaxin Laird's UHT(Ultimate Hypertrophy Training) e-book.It is quite technical but very different to any thing I have read before and it only about £10,I think.


I know if Gavin Lairds too and he definately knows his stuff!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

This post popped up on a vainglorious "own name" google search  , thanks for the recomendation gents.

Wee G

(Gavin Laird)


----------



## buttsy (Aug 21, 2008)

londona1 said:


> ive got the chris report if anyone wants a read send me a message and i will send if im allowed thinking of following it my self from stage 2 - chris did go from zero to hero within only a year if the report is cosha


Hi Mate,

Been looking to body build for a while now but only just decided i would be extremely grateful if you would forward me the artical ( Chris's Story ) many thanks, look forward to your reply.

Lee


----------



## samtherock007 (Dec 14, 2008)

londona1 said:


> ive got the chris report if anyone wants a read send me a message and i will send if im allowed thinking of following it my self from stage 2 - chris did go from zero to hero within only a year if the report is cosha


Hi could you send me the chris report.

sam


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

samtherock007 said:


> Hi could you send me the chris report.
> 
> sam


Go and buy it you cheapskate.


----------



## samtherock007 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you megatron.....


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Its really not that great, there are lots of holes in the info but at the end of the manuscript is Micks own advice line for any questions, charged to you of course.

SD


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Still waiting for the chris report to be sent :whistling:


----------



## samtherock007 (Dec 14, 2008)

londona1 said:


> ive got the chris report if anyone wants a read send me a message and i will send if im allowed thinking of following it my self from stage 2 - chris did go from zero to hero within only a year if the report is cosha


Hi There,

This is Samuel, hey you said that if anyone wants the christ report to read send you a message. Could you please send me the report as i am skeptic whether to buy the christ report or not. I might be asking you much.

Sam


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

samtherock007 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> This is Samuel, hey you said that if anyone wants the christ report to read send you a message. Could you please send me the report as i am skeptic whether to buy the christ report or not. I might be asking you much.
> 
> Sam


The guy posted that 2 and a half years ago bud


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

:confused1:could someone tell dumb laurie what the chris report is i have a feeling its someones kid that the father experimented on with gear i think:confused1:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

yep ^^^ :thumbup1:

meant to be an ok read


----------



## samtherock007 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank u bulldozer, but is that still available on the forum


----------



## samtherock007 (Dec 14, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> The guy posted that 2 and a half years ago bud


 o.k thanks


----------

